# Surfside shark attack



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just on the news. Hope the man is ok.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

very informative post...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hope he is ok.


Water is brown....It happens.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

It was a kid from my Church in Needville.... Happened at Church camp today.

Was bitten on left leg and left hand. Lifeflighted to Houston.

Prayers needed


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope everything turns out ok.

Prayers going out for the young man!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

gonefishing2 said:


> very informative post...


That's what on the news since they didn't have all the information at the time.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> It was a kid from my Church in Needville.... Happened at Church camp today.
> 
> Was bitten on left leg and left hand. Lifeflighted to Houston.
> 
> Prayers needed


And then it got serious. Hope the person is ok. Life flight doesn't normally carry a person off without some serious trauma involved.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Man that's awful. I knew the bullsharks would be in close with the muddy water and all the mullet and stingray in close. It was a recipe for an accident. I waded SS saturday morning against my better judgement. You could read bull shark attack or stingray hit just by looking at the water. Prayers for the little guy.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Shark-bites-teen-near-Surfside-Beach-211877551.html


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Hermann has one heck of a Trauma team. Hope them get him patched up right as rain.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

prayers for everyone involved


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers up and I wish the youngster well.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

That is very sad. Prayers for the church have been sent.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope the person does ok and they get them fixed up, that's just scary as heck ! Prayers sent !


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers sent. Hopeing for the best.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

13 news just had the story but no new info


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Prayers sent....


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Man sorry to hear this. Prayers sent to his family. I would tell my gf but then she won't let me wade fish in july when we go down there. Trust in god he will be ok.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

My God thats horrible. My 8 year old plays in that water all the time. Probably much deeper than I should allow whether I'm out there with him or not. Atleast the kid id still with us. Hope he makes a speedy recovery with nothing more than a cool scar and a story to tell chicks.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Prayers for the kiddo.

But I gotta shake my head at the news coverage. They are scouring the web right now for pictures of surf fishers catching sharks on the beach, so it can be breaking news and a shark infestation of epic proportions. Plus the term, 'shark attack', implies it was hunting for beach pedestrians. C'mon


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SHows injuries are not life threatening

http://www.kbtx.com/news/state/head...g-From-Shark-Bites-on-Hand-Leg-211894521.html


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sharks*

Must be a man eater, I remember when I was a kid and Jaws had just come out and going to fish at San Luis pass where people would leave dead sharks on the banks to die.. I pray the kid is okay, but come on man.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Article says he was swimming. I wonder if he was just standing there. Shark mistook him for food obviously. 

I guess fishermen don't get bit because we rarely wade dirty water, stay upright and don't move too much. I don't know.

Hope the little guy is ok.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers out for the kid and his family. You know a 15 y/o had to be scared. I hope he make a full recovery.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers up for the young man!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Prayers sent hope he is ok


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

How many people get attacked a year on our coast?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

fishNwithfish said:


> How many people get attacked a year on our coast?


Not many. From what I have looked at online, in the last ten years, 4 was the highest number, but most years it's 1 or 2. None _reported_ in 2012.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Article says he was swimming. I wonder if he was just standing there. Shark mistook him for food obviously.
> 
> I guess fishermen don't get bit because we rarely wade dirty water, stay upright and don't move too much. I don't know.
> 
> Hope the little guy is ok.


the Comical said he was on a boogie board


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sure they are gonna blow this out of proportion and shy everyone away from the little guys health.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent!!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> And then it got serious. Hope the person is ok. Life flight doesn't normally carry a person off without some serious trauma involved.


Life flights haul folks around with non-serious injuries all the time.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wolf6151 said:


> Life flights haul folks around with non-serious injuries all the time.


Yep I race bikes and they take people with concussions all the time even minor or broken bones. At $16k a flight you better hope you have flight insurance.

But hope the kids recovers quick and has only minor scars to help pick up chicks later in life. Hope he is also not to traumatized by water now.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Wasnt there a girl that was bitten in Surfside during Memorial Weekend?

Better hope the news doesnt put the two together, they'll blow it into an all out invasion!

Prayers to the kiddo, but sounds like he's going to be ok.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shark*

I hope he is ok, it's amazing things like this do not happen more often. Gater


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope the kid has a speedy recovery...this is horrible

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

teeroy said:


> I guess fishermen don't get bit because we rarely wade dirty water, stay upright and don't move too much. I don't know.
> 
> .


That and just look at us, most of us don't look very appetizing, heck, some of us look down right scroungy...


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang they are talking about the shark attack in dfw on the news now. Well there goes surfsides tourism problem.


----------



## Cobia (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe this is the second attack in the last month. I read that a young girl was bitten in Surfside in late May as well.

It is terrible news, but there is no need to panic. Attacks in TX. are extremely rare and generally not deadly. But I am sure the news will go overboard.

Careflight was brought in due to the lacerations on this victim's hand. They wanted to get him to a hand surgeon as quickly as possible.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Been trying to explain this to my gf all night now. Thanks dfw's channel 4. Now she won't even touch the water. Oh well thats one less shrimp in the sea lol


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

tamucc04 said:


> Yep I race bikes and they take people with concussions all the time even minor or broken bones. *At $16k a flight you better hope you have flight insurance.*
> 
> But hope the kids recovers quick and has only minor scars to help pick up chicks later in life. Hope he is also not to traumatized by water now.


glad the guy is ok.

$16k for a medevac?! how much does regular ambulance cost? How does someone pay for that?

guy1: hey thanks for saving my life.
flight medic: no problem. BTW you owe us 16 large so...whenever you get the chance that'd be great.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

beaucp said:


> $16k for a medevac?! how much does regular ambulance cost?


For me to transport you to Mainland ER, which is about 5 miles, it is around 4 to 5 thousand.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

gonefishing2 said:


> very informative post...


jerk.

how's that for informative..
I got my point across, and everyone not only understood it, they probably agree.

Wanna go swimming?

A


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

everybody's a smartazz...agree w/ you, bater.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I've caught and seen more sharks in the past 2 years than I've ever seen, yet the bag limit on most species is ONE. When you "protect" the top of the food chain, i guess stuff happens. Shark rant over.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

chumy said:


> I've caught and seen more sharks in the past 2 years than I've ever seen, yet the bag limit on most species is ONE. When you "protect" the top of the food chain, i guess stuff happens. Shark rant over.


Wrong. For every one that you let go there are hundreds more getting their fins cut off everyday.

When you swim in murky water that has tons of bait you might get mistaken for food.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sharks*

Your risk of getting getting killed by a drunk driver or someone texting is greater than getting bit by a shark.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Last Drift said:


> Your risk of getting getting killed by a drunk driver or someone texting is greater than getting bit by a shark.


Ain't that the truth, especially the texting part.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> SHows injuries are not life threatening
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/state/head...g-From-Shark-Bites-on-Hand-Leg-211894521.html


They show a friggin' GREAT WHITE next to the article! WTH!? What a joke.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

TX doesn't even come close to FLA for shark attacks, it's just makes all the headlines to tie up the communist media and prevent the world from seeing what the govt. screwed up this week.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Last Drift said:


> Your risk of getting getting killed by a drunk driver or someone texting is greater than getting bit by a shark.


Your odds of being bitten by a shark while texting and driving is even more miniscule! 

36 shark attacks in Texas since 1911.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Pics related...




























amirite?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Your more likely to be bit by a dog then a shark. I do not see people going out killing every dog they see. Hell more people have died from Vibrio this year then a shark bite.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Last Drift said:


> Your risk of getting getting killed by a drunk driver or someone texting is greater than getting bit by a shark.


But you are more likely to get killed by a driver who is not txting or drunk than one that is.......so this lessens the shark bite risk even more! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A young man has been attacked by a shark and this post is filled with a bunch of childish, thoughtless nonsense. I bet if one of your sons was the one attacked you would not be posting all this ****. Sometimes you 2coolers are just to keyboard happy...


Prayers for the young man and his Family.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> A young man has been attacked by a shark and this post is filled with a bunch of childish, thoughtless nonsense. I bet if one of your sons was the one attacked you would not be posting all this ****. Sometimes you 2coolers are just to keyboard happy...
> 
> Prayers for the young man and his Family.


True. If my Son had been bit, I wouldn't be giving two flippin' thoughts about 2cool and wouldn't be surfing the interwebs.

But those of us who aren't involved are still being innerweb dweebs. It's fun.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got bit last summer, close to this time of the year as well, while I was surfing by the jetties in Surfside. Just got my foot gnarred on for a quick couple seconds, never saw the shark but certainly felt it. Glad it wasnt worse. Got pics on my profile page. 

Prayers for the boy, hope it heals up quick and clean. You never know once you step foot in that water


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> A young man has been attacked by a shark and this post is filled with a bunch of childish, thoughtless nonsense. I bet if one of your sons was the one attacked you would not be posting all this ****. Sometimes you 2coolers are just to keyboard happy...
> 
> Prayers for the young man and his Family.


 I think the word "attacked" is what raises hairs on necks. The water is dirty and this kid was a case of mistaken identity by the shark. I would think the term shark-attack would be appropriate if the shark didn't stop after the initial 2 bites.

Good to hear he is gonna be OK.

As an aside, I hope I never need a chopper or ambulance to get me to the hospital if these numbers are accurate. Good Grief. Talk about mark-up.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Few people realize you have a better chance at doing Katy Perry then getting bit by a shark in Texas. Even fewer people realize that its healthier getting bit by a shark in Texas than doing Katy Perry.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Few people realize you have a better chance at doing Katy Perry then getting bit by a shark in Texas. Even fewer people realize that its healthier getting bit by a shark in Texas than doing Katy Perry.


Hmm. I'd take my chances.:dance:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This kid, even though his life is not in jeopardy, is facing several surgeries, the first one last night. It may be rare, but if it's YOUR kid, you certainly wouldn't be here talking all this trash. Think about that phone call. We all know the risks, and so did he. Everything doesn't have to be an argument. Prayers to him and family.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

prayer sent


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought we were defending the shark here. Y'all send some mixed signals maaan. Now I gotta throw all these memes away.

PS...I hope the kid is alright. Last report said he was going to be fine. He will have the best story on the boat for the rest of his life.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

McDaniel8402 said:


> They show a friggin' GREAT WHITE next to the article! WTH!? What a joke.


That's the high end reporting we het in the country.. Don't be dogg'n us, we just recently got cable!!:dance:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

WHAT said:


> Wrong. For every one that you let go there are hundreds more getting their fins cut off everyday.
> 
> When you swim in murky water that has tons of bait you might get mistaken for food.


What? your confusing me. You are all over the surf message boards below bragging about all the sharks your catching/seeing? Should i paste your quotes for reference?
So I guess i'll ask point blank since you seem to be catching a lot of them lately. Is there an over population of sharks or not? I think there is, but you said i was wrong? Just trying to understand your stance on shark population.:brew2: Thanks in advance for taking the time to respond.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Few people realize you have a better chance at doing Katy Perry then getting bit by a shark in Texas. Even fewer people realize that its healthier getting bit by a shark in Texas than doing Katy Perry.


How does one accumulate a Rep Power: of 21479422 with the above type statements?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

FireEater said:


> For me to transport you to Mainland ER, which is about 5 miles, it is around 4 to 5 thousand.


why is it so high?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

beaucp said:


> why is it so high?


I cost 4k for my 10 mile ride.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

beaucp said:


> why is it so high?


Because they can. They know insurance will cover most of it. Everything in the medical field is crazy over priced. I was in the hospital earlier this year where they ran a few blood tests on me and admitted me into a room for 8 hours. Before insurance my bill was something like $20,000 and I ended up paying about $3-4,000 after insurance. Basically there was nothing wrong with me.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

chumy said:


> What? your confusing me. You are all over the surf message boards below bragging about all the sharks your catching/seeing? Should i paste your quotes for reference?
> So I guess i'll ask point blank since you seem to be catching a lot of them lately. Is there an over population of sharks or not? I think there is, but you said i was wrong? Just trying to understand your stance on shark population.:brew2: Thanks in advance for taking the time to respond.


I think he was bragging because it is a rare occurrence to see so many. Not because its like that every day of the year. Just because we catch a few fishing from the beach doesn't mean all sharks are over populated (a good day sharkin from the beach is 3+ sharks). I know some days it seems like there must be a million blacktips around. Its a proven fact that shark species globally and in the GOM are on the decline.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Because they can. They know insurance will cover most of it. Everything in the medical field is crazy over priced. I was in the hospital earlier this year where they ran a few blood tests on me and admitted me into a room for 8 hours. Before insurance my bill was something like $20,000 and I ended up paying about $3-4,000 after insurance. Basically there was nothing wrong with me.


that's insane. was it insanely expensive 40 years ago? (i know they're adding in inflation)

seriously though? what about like this kid's case. His wounds turned out to not be life threatening, so could he have been transported by ground? Or do they need to get him to a trauma unit asap because of the shark attack?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

beaucp said:


> that's insane. was it insanely expensive 40 years ago? (i know they're adding in inflation)
> 
> seriously though? what about like this kid's case. His wounds turned out to not be life threatening, so could he have been transported by ground? Or do they need to get him to a trauma unit asap because of the shark attack?


They didn't make him fly. The choice is yours.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

chumy said:


> How does one accumulate a Rep Power: of 21479422 with the above type statements?


By not being a massive douchebag. You should try it it.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Medical stuff is over priced because insurance will pay for it. Insurance costs a lot because people don't want to get sick/injured and wind up being bankrupted over a medical issue.

College tuition is OUTRAGEOUS because of the readily available student loans. Govt is willing to loan a large pile of dough to a young person to attend college, and the colleges/universities are well aware of this. They know they people will pay, so up goes tuition. 

Its all a viscious cycle.

(I'm not knocking student loans. I used/use them, but i do believe the universities/colleges take advantage in a real bad way by freely jacking up tuition knowing that loans are readily available).


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

txjustin said:


> They didn't make him fly. The choice is yours.


oh. I just assumed they did since he was a minor. I didn't know you could opt out of the flight.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

beaucp said:


> oh. I just assumed they did since he was a minor. I didn't know you could opt out of the flight.


Ya I may be incorrect on that. I forgot he was a minor. Not sure.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

When your 15 y/o son just got bit by a shark, and they encourage lifeflight, you are not thinking....wow, this is going to cost a fortune. You are thinking please get him there as fast as possible.


----------



## coolbeing (Jun 12, 2010)

AMEN. Hospital first. Bills can wait.


----------



## Cobia (Jun 11, 2012)

HuntinforTail said:


> Because they can. They know insurance will cover most of it. Everything in the medical field is crazy over priced. I was in the hospital earlier this year where they ran a few blood tests on me and admitted me into a room for 8 hours. Before insurance my bill was something like $20,000 and I ended up paying about $3-4,000 after insurance. Basically there was nothing wrong with me.


The cost is so high because many of the people they service pay little to nothing. As such, those of us that are financially responsible are left to foot the bill for everyone else. Someone has to pay for the illegals and deadbeats.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Just the operating cost of an EC145 helicopter is roughly $2000.00 an hour and that doesn't include the personal cost.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Life Flight*

Expensive and IMHO over abused. More and more they are used when it is not needed and you tie them up when they could be used for a real emergency. Gater


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> By not being a massive douchebag. You should try it it.


You must be right, your rep power just went up 3 more points. ****, i don't understand this rep power formula.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Had a friend break his femur playing basketball. They lifeflighted him and he wasn't covered so he is responsible for the tab. Turns out that he would have gotten to the hospital in Houston somewhat quicker if the ambulance took him right away, instead of waiting for the helicopter to come get him, take the time to secure him and then fly back. He now says that if he is conscious, he will turn down any future flights.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Went from a poor kid who was attacked by a shark needing prayers to bashing those who try to save our lives in emergencies...I miss the good ol days on 2cool


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Bashing*



Rack Ranch said:


> Went from a poor kid who was attacked by a shark needing prayers to bashing those who try to save our lives in emergencies...I miss the good ol days on 2cool


I don't think anyone is bashing, someone questioned the cost of Life Flight, did not realize it cost that much. Gater


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I could have bet a Ben Franklin you would be the first to respond...



gater said:


> Expensive and IMHO over abused. More and more they are used when it is not needed and you tie them up when they could be used for a real emergency. Gater


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

If we decide to bring in the bird and fly you, it is for a good reason. The reason is not to make money. 

With that kid, a lot if factors come into play when deciding to fly him. 

Trauma is first and foremost. 
Possible blood loss due to shark bites. 
Possible severed ligaments, tendons, arteries and so in. 
Past medical history. 

Sure we all know now that his injuries are not life threatening, but at that time, we can assume that they are based on the bites, active bleeding, his mental status and the overall severity of the situation at that time. 

Plus, just because the idiotic media is reporting that his injuries are non-life threatening, does not mean scarring and disfiguring injuries are not in his future, along with a lot of surgeries. 

This thread shows why I hate the media and do not pay attention to them. They only get enough of the story to be the first to air it. Then sensationalize the little bit they get to feed the sheep and increase ratings to sell more commercial time. 

I can guarantee everyone that there was and is so much more to this story that only those who were directly involved know about. The media only airs what small percent they care to get.


----------



## Haynesc78 (May 27, 2013)

Think they life flighted him more for his hAnd than anything else. They wanted to make sure that got immediate attention


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I did not mean to come across as disrespectful. I just didn't know a medevac was so expensive compared to an ambulance. I'm glad the guy is OK. I understand the multiple reasons for the medevacs including trauma and all the unknowns until assessed at a hospital. I'm not bashing emergency responders at all. I have some in my family. 

I also think they ambulances are overused by people who do not always need them. I know a guy who once called and ambulance because he broke his ankle by stepping in a hole one (1) foot deep. (not kidding) 

Sorry if I came across as disrespectful. Definitely not my intention


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

No worries, I didn't take yours or anyone else's reply as disrespectful. 

I was just trying to clear up the misconceptions. 

Medical costs are rampant across the board. Heck, those with health insurance see how crazy our premiums have and are becoming. 

The fire department, nor the City sets the costs of what we charge for any and all equipment we use on folks. The billing company does that. 

I see the reasons for the high cost of medical as being the fault of those who do not pay and the insurance companies who do not want to pay. 

A billing company really never gets full payment on services rendered. Either the patient did not have insurance or the insurance company fights tooth and nail to keep from paying. It is a nightmare to get at least 50% of a bill. 

So what I think has happened, is a 23g needle used to start an IV cost us about .3 cents, but your cost is like 5 bucks. So they are trying to make up for losses by gouging those who pay. 

And yes, so many simply use us as a taxi to get to a bank of doctors at the ER. 

Last week while driving the ambulance, I took a person who had a hangover, one who had a fever of 100.1, one who was smoking and I had to tell her to stop, she was complaining of difficulty breathing and the list goes on. 

These folks drive up the cost of medical care. The ER was packed with so many in beads simply sleeping. There were times where we sat on our patient for over an hour waiting for a bed. This also takes an emergency unit off the streets, sometime two as another station might be sitting with us with their patient. 

I have recently seen times when all three of our ambulances are sitting at the hospital waiting on beds leaving the City with no ambulance other than mutual aid. 

It is getting crazy and will get worse.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Since this thread is already derailed. I also like the fact of having flight insurance. $150-$200/yr and covers medi vac flight for a pretty good area. Racing bikes and other stupid stuff makes it easier to justify for me but also makes sense with fishing or living out in the country or even away from a major hospital. Like I live in Rockport and would much rated have it if I needed to go to Corpus.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope he recovers as fully as possible.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Last Drift said:


> Your risk of getting getting killed by a drunk driver or someone texting is greater than getting bit by a shark.


Kind of a lousy comparison: you've got an entire country exposed to the risk of the drunks and the DWT every day: what's the actual percentage of the population that as much as dips a toe in saltwater in any given day? You can get killed by a drunk driver in Iowa. Find me a shark there..


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

You have a better chance of catching a world record hardhead catfish then you do getting bit by a shark lol


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> Dang they are talking about the shark attack in dfw on the news now. Well there goes surfsides tourism problem.


I heard it on the news in Knoxville, Tn.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I am in Los Angeles and it was on the news here last night.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Kind of a lousy comparison: you've got an entire country exposed to the risk of the drunks and the DWT every day: what's the actual percentage of the population that as much as dips a toe in saltwater in any given day? You can get killed by a drunk driver in Iowa. Find me a shark there..


I'll give you Iowa, but Ohio is doable..

A


----------

